# im back!



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

hey guys ive been real sick for quite a while, but im back to the forums. so please help update me on new improvements to the muzzy world!

so earlyer this year i was blessed to get out.

long story short... as i walked back in the field to get my brotehrs stand, some guys hopped up 6 deer.

i kneeled down, brought up the rifle, ( shooting 295 GR hollow point @150 GR )
took the deer at 193 yards.

got him right through the neck.

it was a button buck, i intended on a doe, but they all bunched up.

the bullet however, i stuck my pinky in the hole and it dident go in far.

after i skinned up the deer i sectioned out that neck up.
makes me wonder...

still got about 20 lbs of rump for jerkey and plenty of tenderloin. the front shoulders were too much musle

entrance hole, no penetration no exit hole.... i ripped that neck and head apart...no bullet....


















:sniper:


----------



## thatguy670 (Feb 25, 2009)

sorry, no updates from me(new)

what kinda smokepole you using? and you mentioned 295GR bullet, what kind, what brand ETC.

one thing that may have happened, if using powerbelts, is too much powder=too much velocity=bullet turns to dust(almost) on impact with anything thicker than paper. even the copper series. bullet may have broken down so much there was "none" of it left to be found.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

yea powerbelt hollow points.... it was intresting, like it out a hole in the skin of the eneck...but dident go in, yet the deer was dead when i got to him...

im ruseing a traditions pursuit LT with a 3 power scope


----------



## thatguy670 (Feb 25, 2009)

well, thats exactly what happened, the bullet went in, got deep enough to cause severe hydrostatic shock, and dissinegrated, powerbelts have a habit of doing that. i use a cva wolf with 90GR loose hodgdons and a .44cal hardcast flatpoint pistol bullet with a .50/.44 sabot. works great for me.

thats a nice gun you got yourself there, a little pricey for me. i save all the big spending on my remington 700 and .450 bushy.


----------

